# coyote options...



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well got a real nice yote last night with the bow.

Guard hairs arent in fully yet but the fur is pretty nice. I obviously would have been better in a few weeks but its pretty good all things considered.

Right now Im leaning on getting a mountain man style hat made. But would consider other options.

If I go with the hat Im going to send the skull somewhere and get that done.

Anything else I should consider?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Looks to me like he would still make a beautiful l/s mount. Congrats on a nice bow kill!


----------



## Codi (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats a nice yote there. Another option you could consider is having the front half pedestal mounted. Have your taxidermist save the back half when he skins it so you can still have your hat made.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

great shot


----------



## kybowhunter90 (Jun 16, 2011)

i love the color of that coyote and what broadhead did you use?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Codi said:


> Thats a nice yote there. Another option you could consider is having the front half pedestal mounted. Have your taxidermist save the back half when he skins it so you can still have your hat made.
> 
> View attachment 1183080


THIS is what i will do someday!


----------

